# Newbie Vizsla owner!



## Alfie (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi guys!

We're new to the site and the Vizsla breed.

After loosing Jess our German Sheppard, Border Collie X earlier this year, we were looking for a dog that was loyal, obedient and an absolute pleasure to have as company. We chose the Vizsla for all these reasons and the fact that they are such a beautiful dog in so many other ways.

We picked 8 week old Alfie up last Wednesday and what a character he is = never a dull moment! :

I've found this forum so helpful during our early days with little Alfie 

Thank you


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi!

I know what you mean with never a dull moment!! We have a 10wk old!

This forum has been extremely helpful for me as well! We're new to the breed too!
Where did you get Alfie from?


----------



## Alfie (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Kashaglake,

We got him from Aberystwyth in Wales  He'sbeen running us ragged for the past 6 days but we're loving every minute of him. He met one of our chickens today who put him in rightful place by pecking him on the nose! Yesterday he met the horses and was totally transfixed by them and looked like he was "pointing" at them. Really cute


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats on the new arrival! The fun & mischief is only beginning  Best wishes in 2011!


----------

